# Pets!



## sheldon the tortoise 12-24-13 (Jan 29, 2014)

How many pets do all of you have! I have 6! 2 dogs, a cat, a snake, a fish and MY TORTOISE.


----------



## Merlin M (Jan 29, 2014)

I just have 5, 1 dog, 1 husband and 3 tortoises!


----------



## jjnks kids (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 1 cat. He is a maincoon and his name is Max.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 29, 2014)

2 dogs soon to be3, 3 cats 2 two torts, an fish


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow...

1 daffy doberman
1 very spoiled house cat

The above two animals are really all that I consider 'pets' in my home


These are the rest of the animals I care for, but am careful to not make 'pets' out of them:

4 not quite so spoiled outside cats
a pond plumb full of mosquito fish and turtles
many 3 toed box turtles
many western box turtles
4 Florida box turtles
3 ornate box turtles
4 gulf coast box turtles
several special needs box turtles
6 leopard tortoises
7 Asian black tortoises
7 Asian brown tortoises
6 yellowfooted tortoises
3 russian tortoises
1 sulcata (plus 1 that's looking for a forever home)
2 redfooted tortoises
10 California desert tortoises
5 Texas tortoises
2 aldabran tortoises
some YF eggs in the incubator
some leopard eggs in the incubator


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 29, 2014)

I would love to see pictures of your yellowfoot herd. That's my dream tortoise that I will always admire but probably never own.


----------



## tortoisaur (Jan 29, 2014)

2 boxer dogs, a parrot, 3 horses 1 tortoise and soon to be one more hopefully next week  just a fraction exited!


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 29, 2014)

2 dogs, 1 cat, 2 box turtles, 2 leopard geckos, and 1 blue tongued skink lizard.


----------



## barroncourtney45 (Jan 29, 2014)

4! 1Dog, 1 cat, 1 painted turtle, 1 box turtle


----------



## oneeyedClyde (Jan 29, 2014)

4 dogs, 1 eastern box turtle(I think she is eastern), and 2 red foot tortoises


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 29, 2014)

25 Parakeet.
17 Love Birds.
1 Red ear slider.
4 Leopard Tortoise (GPB). 
1 Leopard Tortoise (High White GPB).
1 Sulcata. 
3 Hermanns.
1 Margianed.
3 Radiated. 
1 India Star.
1 Elongated.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 29, 2014)

Geez. Reading these I don't feel so bad about my hoard! 

3 sulcatas
5 Russians
1 gigantic rabbit
18 fishies
About 50 fish eggs
5 tadpoles
And one plant named Fred.


----------



## JoDee8147 (Jan 29, 2014)

5 betta fish 
3 dogs
3 bearded dragons
2 sugar gliders
2 sulcata tortoise
1 cat
1 ball python
1 boyfriend


----------



## Kameo37 (Jan 29, 2014)

2 dogs, 1 bearded dragon, 1 sulcata, 2 corn snakes, 1 ball python, 5 tetras and 1 pleco.


----------



## erica anne (Jan 29, 2014)

We have 1 cat, 2 parakeets, 3 tortoises and 2 sugar gliders but one of them has a Joey in pouch (yay!).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 29, 2014)

20 leopards ,2pancakes, 5 ADTs , 3 Egyptians , 5 Greeks , 8 Hermann's ,3 marginated , 8 Russians ,4ornate box ,4 three toe box , 5 res , 5 painted , 1 false map , 2giant river cooters, bunch baby water turtles , and 6 Hermann'eggs !


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 
Two red ear sliders
Two snapping turtles 
Three red footed tortoises
Three snakes
One packman frog
One English bulldog
Two Boston terriers 
One black lab
Three chickens
Two sulcatas
Two parakeets 
And some gold fish .
One beautiful wife! (Hottie)
Three boys


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 29, 2014)

1 Leopard Tortoise
1 Eastern Box Turtle
1 Veiled Chameleon
1 English Mastiff
1 Beagle mix 
1 Lion Head Rabbit
1 Hamster
2 Cats
2 Cocketeils
2 Chickens
8 Goldfish in the backyard pond
90g salt water aquarium with fish/coral
and i have colonies of crickets, Dubia roaches and super worms going all the time


----------



## Cutva (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 1 cat (Egyptian Mau) 1 English bulldog, 1 dog (mix), and 3 Russian tortoises.







My other tortoise is camera shy :3!


----------



## Cycere (Jan 29, 2014)

I have...
0 pets


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 29, 2014)

Your bulldog is beautiful . Here is a picture of my bulldog Guss .He has a bow tie on because he's English . Ha ha I don't know why but when I think of English people I think bow tie .


----------



## sheldon the tortoise 12-24-13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, I wish I was lucky enough to has so many awesome pets like all of I you guys.

and that's my cat.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 29, 2014)

That cat has some beautiful blue eyes .


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 29, 2014)

I love all of your pets! I am so sad that I can never have any furry 4 legged friends, my freaking allergies will not allow that to happen. So hence the sulcatas [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

They are my only 2 pets.....for now. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] 

I must live vicariously through all of your adorable cat and doggy pictures. 

I did have a 17lb black Maine coon cat named Suki. I loved him to death, he acted like a dog. He was my buddy. I'd give him my sparerib bones and he'd scamper off into a corner of the house and gnaw on it for hours. It absolutely killed me to have to rehome him [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## jaizei (Jan 29, 2014)

Barista5261 said:


> I love all of your pets! I am so sad that I can never have any furry 4 legged friends, my freaking allergies will not allow that to happen. So hence the sulcatas [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> They are my only 2 pets.....for now. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]
> 
> ...




When did you develop your allergies?


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've had very mild allergies to cats and dogs ever since I was a kid. I had allergy shots for years and they did a whole lotta nothin. It wasn't until I had actual got my Maine coon that I realized exactly how bad my allergies were. Mostly due to the fact that he followed me EVERYWHERE, even the bathroom [UNAMUSED FACE] 

That plus sudden onset asthma, having a cat around led to me not being able to breathe without wheezing in my own house was not good in the least.


----------



## AnnV (Jan 29, 2014)

We have 6 dogs, 3 cats, 2 redfoots, 1 indian star, 2 horses, and about a dozen chickens.

Barista, you probably know, but there are several hairless breeds of dogs and cats that are supposedly hypoallergenic.
Many of my grooming customers own poodles and bichons with no problems. One family has a live in adult daughter who has severe allergies to everything. They bring their bichon for a weekly bath. He gets a haircut every 6 weeks.
My husband has slight allergies to cats. And he is the cat lover. We have 3 Bengals. One in particular has what is considered a pelt and is hypoallergenic. No real shedding to speak of. This is Radar:


----------



## Linz2491 (Jan 29, 2014)

3 dogs Doxie mix, scruffy ratty looking mix and a springer
2 ferrets
6-7 ish cats 
1 Russian
4 leopards
1 sulcata
1 box turtle
1 red foot
1 MIA pancake
1 ball python
And an average of 10 ish foster dogs







There is some of them


And some of my fosters of course


buster and Wellington busted

open wide!!

tanner helping sunshine recover

humilated bosley


The big guys

andre got a bath


Put the dogs in two play yards only to realize all the black dogs were in one pen and all the white dogs another lol


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 30, 2014)

@Ann 

Oh wow that is a beautiful Bengal! I had some further testing done and it turns out I am allergic to something in cat saliva [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## turtlegirl13 (Jan 30, 2014)

I technically have 5 of my own, 1 dog, 3 fish, and my tortoise!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2014)

I started counting the cats and before I got too far into the count, I ran out of fingers and toes... 

I feed and do medical care on all the wild cats who come my way, plus have some actual "pet" cats. I have 7 dogs and a bunch of turtles and tortoises.


----------



## Redfoot_Chicks (Jan 31, 2014)

I have 3 white's tree frogs, 3 leopard geckos, 1 bearded dragon, 1 elderly corn snake (the one that started it all), 1 redfoot tortoise, 1 cane toad (soon to be adopted by the local zoo ), 2 viscous puffer fish, 4 mini tigers, and 1 sweet little doggy! 
Also a bunch of roaches, meal worms, crickets, and turbo snails, but those are for crunching. Nom nom nom...


----------

